# essere bravo a scuola



## Ishtar08

Salve a tutti,
come si può tradurre "essere bravo a scuola"?
l'unica possibilità è "sacar buenas notas" o ci sono altre forme?
Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Si può anche dire: "ir bien en el colegio".


----------



## Ishtar08

*C*on la preposicion EN verdad? *N*o con A*.*


----------



## kreiner

Sì. Se dici che il bambino "va bien al colegio" io penserei che ce lo portano con la limousine . Non proprio, ma ricorda che in spagnolo le preposizioni di moto a luogo e di stato in luogo di solito (seppur non sempre) sono diverse. Per dirla breve, anche se in modo non molto preciso, in italiano la preposizione dipende dal luogo, mentre in spagnolo dipende dall'azione.


----------



## Neuromante

Ser bueno en clase/en la escuela.

Eso como "base", pero deberías explicar el contexto porque siempre acaba por aparecer alguna excepción, especialmente como, en este caso, se trata de una expresión.


----------



## Ishtar08

kreiner said:


> Sì. Se dici che il bambino "va bien al colegio" io penserei che ce lo portano con la limousine . Non proprio, ma ricorda che in spagnolo le preposizioni di moto a luogo e di stato in luogo di solito (seppur non sempre) sono diverse. Per dirla breve, anche se in modo non molto preciso, in italiano la preposizione dipende dal luogo, mentre in spagnolo dipende dall'azione.


 gracias



Neuromante said:


> Ser bueno en clase/en la escuela.
> 
> Eso como "base", pero deberías explicar el contexto porque siempre acaba por aparecer alguna excepción, especialmente como, en este caso, se trata de una expresión.


Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "ser bueno para la escuela".
"Ser bueno en la escuela" se puede entender  bueno de conducta en la escuela,  alguien que no mata a más de un compañerito por mes o algo así.


----------



## honeyheart

Simple y concreto: *ser (un) buen alumno/estudiante*.

(En mi país usamos más "alumno".)


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Simple y concreto: *ser (un) buen alumno/estudiante*.
> 
> (En mi país usamos más "alumno".)


 Totalmente de acuerdo.
Ejemplos: Fulanito es un buen estudiante (alumno). Es un alumno brillante, excelente, sobresaliente, etc.


----------



## 0scar

Así queda la sensación que en italiano no se puede decir "essere un bravo alunno/studente/scolaro"

Otras posibilidades de traducir _bravo_ sin que suene extraño:
"Ser excelente/destacado/sobresaliente en la escuela"


*bravo**, va**.*
(Del lat. _pravus_, malo, inculto). <--- 
*2. *adj. Bueno, excelente
DRAE


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> Yo diría "ser bueno para la escuela".
> "Ser bueno en la escuela" se puede entender  bueno de conducta en la escuela,  alguien que no mata a más de un compañerito por mes o algo así.



Hola:

No entiendo que quieres decir, ya que "ser bueno para la escuela" tiene un significado completamente distinto que "ir bien en la escuela" o "ser un buen estudiante".

"Ser bueno para la escuela" quiere decir que la escuela obtiene un beneficio, por ejemplo "tener alumnos como él es bueno para la escuela, porque sube el nivel", y no parece que este sea el sentido de la frase original.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

¿Y qué quiere decir  "ser bueno para los idiomas, para las matemáticas, para la musica"?

Plis, giv mi e breik.


----------



## Neuromante

Ser bueno *con* los idiomas, *en* matemáticas o *en* música.
Y las últimas van sin artículo, en caso contrario convertirías las matemáticas y la música en localizaciones físicas.


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina diríamos: "ser grosso con el estudio", grosso no con el significado italiano, nuestro grosso se traduce como  "el mejor en algo", tiene un sentido similar al de _bravo_ No conozco una expresión en español con un sentido similar al de "essere bravo a scuola" sin tener que recurrir a palabreria. 
Otras opciones: 
*ser bueno con el estudio/con la escuela. No me gusta "con la escuela" porque trae problemas con las preposiciones (yo lo entiendo igual con "con" "en la", si usamos un sustantivo abstracto como estudio o el nombre de la asignatura no hay duda que va con "con")


----------



## Neuromante

Pixidio said:


> En Argentina diríamos: "ser grosso con el estudio", grosso no con el significado italiano, nuestro grosso se traduce como  "el mejor en algo", tiene un sentido similar al de _bravo_ No conozco una expresión en español con un sentido similar al de "essere bravo a scuola" sin tener que recurrir a palabreria.
> Otras opciones:
> *ser bueno con el estudio/con la escuela. No me gusta "con la escuela" porque trae problemas con las preposiciones (yo lo entiendo igual con "con" "en la", si usamos un sustantivo abstracto como estudio o el nombre de la asignatura no hay duda que va con "con")



Hombre, la forma que has puesto -Y casi todas las que los demás hemos puesto- es idéntica a la italiana, no entiendo porqué dices que habría que recurrir a palabrería.

Además: La frase italiana también tiene la misma ambigüedad entre portarse bien en la escuela, ser un alumno modelo, ser un estudiante modelo y sacar buenas notas. A un niño se le dice "Sii bravo" cuando quieres que se comporte bien ¿No?


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> A un niño se le dice "Sii bravo" cuando quieres que se comporte bien ¿No?


Con ese sentido se le dice "fa'/fai il bravo".


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Con ese sentido se le dice "fa'/fai il bravo".



Ah, pues entonces no, no tiene la misma ambigüedad.


----------



## Waldesca

Altra forma: ser aplicado = es un alumno muy aplicado.


----------



## Pixidio

Siempre pensé que (y que un italiano me corrija si no estoy en lo cierto) que "_essere bravo_" es algo más que simplemente "ser bueno". Quizá es en Argentina que hacemos esta distinción pero para mí "_bravo_" es un grado más positivo que "bueno". Se podría traducir por "buenísimo", pero el superlativo no se usa. 
Existen dos palabras, derivadas directamente del italiano que nosotros usamos para taducir el sentido de "_bravo_" y son: "grosso" y "capo". Pero son palabras dialectales que no se usan en ningún otro lado (creo). 
Si la frase es "_è bravissimo a scuola_" cuelgo los guantes, en español es intraducible sin recurrir a rebusques del tipo "es muy aplicado" y blablablá.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Pixidio!
Decir "aplicado" no es ninguna palabra rebuscada, ni en desuso ni nada parecido. Para mí un "estudiante aplicado" es una persona constante, que muestra interés por los estudios, que se esfuerza, etc. Si además de eso es inteligente, entonces estamos ante un alumno excelente o sobresaliente. Piensa que en España la máxima calificación es 9 o 10 (de 0 a 10) y se llama precisamente sobresaliente.
En mi diccionario dice: "un alumno aplicado: _un allievo __diligente_".
TT.


----------

